
Ask HN: If your Back end is Elixir/Phoenix, what is your Front end Stack Like? - freedomben
I love using Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix to build APIs.  I find myself wishing for Elixir on the front end as well.  Have seriously considered ReasonML&#x2F;React but have concerns about hiring if I ever expand.<p>For people that have a backend in Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix, what is your front end stack like?  Do you like it?
======
mariomariomario
[https://phoenixframework.org/](https://phoenixframework.org/)

